# My Camera



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I would go back to the store where you purchased it and ask them. I just sold my SLR. too much money just to take pics of my fish tanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

100mm f/2.8L Macro if money isn't an issue. The non L version if you're on a budget. Both are awesome and tack sharp! The L has better bokeh and that's about it.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

+1 for the 100mm macro. It'll give you the working distance as well as the reach!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I have the 60mm, not too shabby.


----------

